# hello       new barn  find what kind of bike is this



## chucksoldbikes (Oct 3, 2012)

any  body  got  any idea what   kind of  bike this is   new  barn  find chucksoldbikes   cpcsps@yahoo.com let me know if   u have any idea


----------



## Nickinator (Oct 3, 2012)

Im gonna guess iver johnson?


----------



## dave the wave (Oct 3, 2012)

1920's Pierce made by Emblem in Angola NY. good find.i could be wrong.


----------



## josehuerta (Oct 3, 2012)

Bars are all wrong - may have to sell them?


----------



## Iverider (Oct 4, 2012)

Not an Iver. Jointery is smooth on an Iver. Chainring looks a lot like a Fauber. Could it be Davis built? I'm just seeing some similarities with the seat tube jointery on this frame and some in the Davis thread.

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?20560-Show-your-Davis-built-bicycles


----------



## chucksoldbikes (Oct 4, 2012)

*hello and thank u  all*

i have no idea  and dont know  where to look  but thank u all   for    helping
chucksoldbikes    cpcsps@yahoo.com


----------



## dfa242 (Oct 4, 2012)

A pic of the serial number might provide some clues.


----------



## Gary Mc (Oct 4, 2012)

Been really scratching my head on this one.  Frame details look Emblem or Davis built but fork I don't believe is a Davis (based on the Davis thread on the CABE showing a number of different fork designs) so leaning toward Emblem.  I've seen that fork design before but can't place it & it's different from the one Emblem I have good pics of.


----------



## josehuerta (Oct 4, 2012)

Fork appears to be the patented triple plate design usually found on Meads, but truss rods have a unique shape.........


----------



## Gary Mc (Oct 4, 2012)

josehuerta said:


> Fork appears to be the patented triple plate design usually found on Meads, but truss rods have a unique shape.........




I agree so still not sure....


----------



## chitown (Oct 4, 2012)

josehuerta said:


> Fork appears to be the patented triple plate design usually found on Meads, but truss rods have a unique shape.........




Meads usually have the truss support plates connected to the top plate whereas this one has it on the bottom more like a Davis built fork. But the triple plate feature does look more Mead... just not the truss support plate placement.

Definitely an oddball fork.

Those California Handlebars are great though... and period correct.


----------



## dave the wave (Oct 4, 2012)

dave the wave said:


> 1920's Pierce made by Emblem in Angola NY. good find.i could be wrong.




it could also be snyder built too.


----------



## hotrod62 (Oct 5, 2012)

Looks like another nice find chuck keep up the good work...........


----------



## bricycle (Oct 5, 2012)

I concur with Dave....Pierce style fork.


----------

